# Andrea Berg - Nacktfotos aufgetaucht



## LuigiHallodri (19 Juli 2013)

Den Olymp des Schlagers hat Andrea Berg (47, „Du hast mich 1000 Mal belogen“) längst erklommen.

*ABER SO SEXY HABEN WIR DEUTSCHLANDS ERFOLGREICHSTE SÄNGERIN NOCH NIE GESEHEN!*

Sie verkaufte mehr als 12 Millionen Tonträger, hatte acht Nummer-1-Alben in den Charts, bekam allein für ihres letztes Album 17 goldene Schallplatten. Und – sie ist für ihre verführerischen Bühnen-Outfits bekannt ...
*
JETZT SIND NACKT-BILDER VON ANDREA BERG AUFGETAUCHT!*

Die damals noch unbekannte Andrea aus Krefeld posiert in Jeans-Hotpants auf einem Motorrad (Honda), blickt cool in die Kamera. Mit Sonnenbrille sitzt sie auf der heißen Maschine – und zeigt ihren Top-Body! Sehr erotisch, aber nicht obszön. Schon damals richtig sexy ...

Die professionellen Fotos entstanden um 1990 – bevor Berg ihre Mega-Karriere startete und als Funkenmariechen im Karneval für die Krefelder Prinzengarde bekannt war. Erst zwei Jahre später veröffentlichte sie ihr Debütalbum „Du bist frei“, und eine Mega-Karriere beginnt.

*DIESE FOTOS SIND IHR ERSTER HIT!* (Quelle: Bild)


----------



## balu1982 (19 Juli 2013)

Wow! Gibt's die Bilder auch ohne Sternchen


----------



## dervio10 (19 Juli 2013)

Würde ich auch liebend gerne sehen


----------



## Sippi83 (19 Juli 2013)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Bilder auch ohne die Sterne existieren :thumbup:


----------



## martini99 (19 Juli 2013)

Bestimmt. Die Sternchen dürften von BILD sein.


----------



## weazel32 (19 Juli 2013)

ich hasse zensur....danke der scharfen andrea....:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (19 Juli 2013)

Auf das ich immer gewartet habe. Aber scheinbar nirgends ohne Zensur. Leider


----------



## Punisher (20 Juli 2013)

Und jetzt? Sie hat garantiert auch irgendwann mal vor ihrer Ehe gevögelt. Hilfe, was für ein Skandal.


----------



## Snoopy (20 Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand genaueres? Wo sind die Dinger denn erschienen - irgendwer muß die der Bild doch verkauft haben, oder?


----------



## firepilla (20 Juli 2013)

Snoopys frage würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## chini72 (20 Juli 2013)

Sie war Jung - und brauchte das Geld


----------



## kaisert (20 Juli 2013)

Jeder hat ihrgendeine Leiche im Keller


----------



## vdsbulli (21 Juli 2013)

Schöne Maschine Danke ^^


----------



## inkubus717 (21 Juli 2013)

Jaja, so ist`s halt mit den "Jugendsünden"....irgendwann holen sie einen immer ein!!! Nett anzuschauen, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Pipapopopi (22 Juli 2013)

Mmm sexy


----------



## knuddelbär (22 Juli 2013)

der stern könnte weg einmal andreas titten sehen wäre klasse da sie ja nicht für den playboy blank zieht aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## Barni (22 Juli 2013)

Tja, Jugendsünden kommen meistens zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Chris Töffel (27 Juli 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Würde ich auch liebend gerne sehen


----------



## x5thw (1 Aug. 2013)

Danke.....weiter sooooo Andrea


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Sexy,,,Very nice


----------



## dörty (25 Aug. 2013)

Sodom und Gomorra!
Das hätte ich ja nie gedacht.


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

boaah , nicht mein Ding aber trotzdem danke


----------



## seniorwaage (5 Okt. 2013)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Den Olymp des Schlagers hat Andrea Berg (47, „Du hast mich 1000 Mal belogen“) längst erklommen.
> 
> *ABER SO SEXY HABEN WIR DEUTSCHLANDS ERFOLGREICHSTE SÄNGERIN NOCH NIE GESEHEN!*
> 
> ...


hey irgendwie nicht übel


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Okt. 2013)

Mir wären Nacktfotos von der "kleinen" Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens tausend mal lieber gewesen...


----------



## daelliker (6 Okt. 2013)

Danke fürs Teilen ,gibt die Bilder auch unzensiert ?


----------



## mika1980 (9 Feb. 2014)

die muss es doch auch unzensiert geben....


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

sehr geil für ihr alter


----------



## heto (5 Sep. 2014)

hammer, danke


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

super darauf hat die welt gewartet


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Bei dem Topic dachte ich an aktuelle Bilder... Und da will doch niemand den Andrea Berg sehen


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

ich frag mich wer die sehen will....


----------



## megaton (3 Okt. 2014)

zrrtter443 schrieb:


> ich frag mich wer die sehen will....



Haha, das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht ... ohne ihr zu nahe treten zu wollen ^^


----------



## npolyx (4 Dez. 2014)

Dankeschön.


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Also so schlecht schaut sie doch gar nicht aus. Natürlich sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich, aber trotzdem sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## connie (5 März 2015)

Wenn einige von Euch Andrea Berg nicht sehen wollen (oder können?), dann frage ich mich, warum seht Ihr Euch Fotos von ihr an?
Ich finde sie Klasse. Und *diese* Fotos hier sind bestimmt schon 25 Jahre alt...
connie


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

NAja die sind ja Asbach!


----------



## Snoopy (16 Okt. 2021)

Angeblich findet man die Fotos nun auch im Internet. Auf der Seite Kessel.tv sind sie angeblich, aber ich finde dort nichts.


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Okt. 2021)

Jungs da gibt es was zu sabbern


----------



## buk20073 (11 Apr. 2022)

Nice! Frau Berg sollte mehr zeigen, die kann das!


----------

